# Another reality check...



## melissa68 (Feb 10, 2012)

So today I had a Drs. appt just for a routine check up and out of the blue I asked her to order an STD check for me. I wasen't even thinking of it though I guess I must of been unconsciously. And then I got mad....really angry at my stbxh. What right does he have to not only blow up our marriage, hurt our children, financially devastate us but make me worry about having some disease because he couldnt be honest with me...because he is a cheater and a liar and a fake. 

Another nail in the coffin of my marriage. I have been gathering together the papers to file for divorce. I dont think I'm really ready for it but I know I need to to protect my children. 

How can someone who once seemed to love you so much turn and be so unfeeling? I can't even imagine it....even now...


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

I can't imagine it either but it sounds like you really have fuel for your recovery. Good for you.

I will NEVER do this to someone!


----------

